# music on smartphones



## rlsymonds (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone any information on a music player on android smartphone which will search music by composer. (its just possible with iTunes on PC but not on devices.) They all search on 'songs' (ugh), 'artist', 'genre' (ugh) but never composer.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Since I started using Spotify, I haven't used many other players, but, back in the day, I remember DoubleTwist being quite good. Have you tried that?


----------



## tmanolat (Jul 15, 2016)

I just wrote an Android application - you can download it here for free.

With the app you can listen and watch in Youtube all the major works of the opera composers and also study the relevant descriptions in Wikipedia. You can instantly search through autocomplete all the composers and their works: nice I believe for browsing and finding composers and works you were not aware of.

It is ads supported, but in a way that does not interfere with the listening of music

Your comments for improvement are always welcome!


----------

